# BCD Anzeige gesucht



## edison (26 Juli 2006)

Bin grade auf der Suche nach einer günstigen BCD Anzeige 3 oder 4 Stellig, anzuschließen an S7 200.
Die Dinger sind ja ganz schön teuer - bei den Preisen kann ich ja fast schon ein TD200 kaufen.
Oder habt Ihr nen Tip für mich.

Bisher gefunden:
(Wachtendorf ab 159,- €
Martens BCD4824 min 100,-€)


----------



## maxi (26 Juli 2006)

Hallo, vielleicht ist es hilfreich.

sehr schlechte Erfahrungen haben wir bei uns mit Electronic Assembley gemacht. Mann ist das ein Glump. 

Falls du eine gute Anzeige mit Beleuchtung etc. findest lass es mich bitte wissen. Wir haben momentan selbst eine gebaut, aber unbezahlbar und mehr als Notlösung.


----------



## chaki (26 Juli 2006)

Hallo.
Wozu benötigt man den eine BCD-Anzeige?Habe im genannten Zusammenhang noch nix darüber gehört?
Könnte das mal jemand erklären?!
Was muss denn diese Anzeige können?
Grüße


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2006)

@chaki

Bei BCD-Anzeigen kann man mit jeweils 4 Bit ein Zeichen (1-F und mit oder ohne Punkt), je nach Anzeige auch ein Vorzeichen ansteuern.

Sieh mal hier: http://www.wachendorff.de/Industrie_Elektronik/ie_produkte_nach_inhalt.php?Inhaltskategorie=BCD-Anzeige


----------



## edison (28 Juli 2006)

Habe jetzt noch die Firma Siebert gefunden, ist aber auch leider nicht gerade günstig (4stelliges BCD Panelmeter 240€, einzelne BCD Anzeigebausteine 54€/Stck).

So hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt, dachte sone Dinger sollte es doch wie Sand am Meer geben.

@Maxi
Bei Electronic Assembley habe ich auch nachgesehen, welches Display hast Du denn getestet, finde dort das EA3100 - scheint mir jedoch eine Bastellösung zu werden.
Oder das *EA WK-4002L *sieht zumindest so aus, als wenn es Verwendbar wäre, bei enem Preis von unter 25€ nicht schlecht.


----------



## maxi (28 Juli 2006)

Ich habe leider nicht mehr die Typennummer zur Hand.
Wir hatten 2 BCD und 1 Voltmeter von Electronic Assembley. Weil der Kunde genau die Displayform wollte. Da war absolut nur geschiss mir den Dingern, was da Stunden drauf gingen für bei uns.
Haben dann von RS Components ein 30 Euro Teil und von Distrelec ein 35 Euro Noname Teil gekauft. Beide Probremlos gleich auf Anhieb gelaufen.

Ich kann dir evtl am Montag die BEstellnummer raus suchen. Heute ist es leider schlecht.


----------



## Raabun (30 Juli 2006)

*BCD-Anzeige*

Ich hätte noch ein paar hier liegen, 3 stellig.
Die könnte ich günstig als gebrauchte Anzeigen abgeben. Unter Umständen habe ich noch die Schaltpäne und ein Platinen Layout hier.
Sie sind in einem 24x72 Gehäuse. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN schicken.

Gruß
Dirk-Uwe


----------



## ke***a (4 Juni 2022)

Raabun schrieb:


> *BCD-Anzeige*
> 
> Ich hätte noch ein paar hier liegen, 3 stellig.
> Die könnte ich günstig als gebrauchte Anzeigen abgeben. Unter Umständen habe ich noch die Schaltpäne und ein Platinen Layout hier.
> ...


Dirk-Uwe,
bin Gerda, würde sie alle kaufen, brauche die BCD-Anzeigen für alte S5-Anlagen in Greece!
Danke,
Grüsse Gerda,
info@steri-ring.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Juni 2022)

ke***a schrieb:


> Dirk-Uwe,
> bin Gerda, würde sie alle kaufen, brauche die BCD-Anzeigen für alte S5-Anlagen in Greece!
> Danke,
> Grüsse Gerda,
> info@steri-ring.de


Na ob die nach 16 Jahren noch verfügbar sind.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (15 Juni 2022)

bcd anzeige - Google Suche


----------

